# Worked some samples



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2022)

Well, I made time and worked up about 20 samples last weekend and sanded a 100+. Here are a few pictures. More later.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 2, 2022)

Several of those resemble softwoods. Bet that makes sanding more interesting.


----------



## DLJeffs (Apr 2, 2022)

Some beautiful wood in those...


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2022)

So does anyone recognize wood they supplied? Want to thank Eric, Frank, Barb, Cody, Byron, Andy, Mike and Laith for helping me add these beauties to the reference collection.

Pictured from top left to right, are 1.'Blistered white oak, 2. Curly Sassafras, 3. Snakewood, 4. 1/4 sawn Spiraled acacia, 5. Orange Jasmine, 6. Bog white oak (Monmouth NJ), 7. Wattle, 8. Pink flame wood
Middle row: 9. 1/4 White oak, 10. Leland cypress, 11. Quaking Aspen burl, 12. flat sawn Spiraled acacia, 13. Coffinwood, 14. Celery top pine, 15. Sindora burl, 16. Houn pine
Last row: 17. Pin-cushion Hakea, 18. Hop-hornbeam burl, 19. Curly Tasmanian oak, 20. Laos Ironwood burl

Incandescent lighting



Taken under florescent lighting.



Camera flash lighting

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2022)

What the heck is Wattle? Never heard of it! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Several of those resemble softwoods. Bet that makes sanding more interesting.


Yes, some are soft and are tricky to sand. Monocots can be a real challenge, but I don't have many. There are several that make balsa feel meaty.

If you meant softwoods as in Gymnosperms, pines and such. Yep, a few. The 'African pencil ceder' was pleasant and familiar smelling, the 'Coffinwood', enjoyable. There were a lot with pleasant smells. The 'Curly Sassafras' was like sanding a container of Vick's vapor rub. Filled the shop for sure.

As you can see, several shrubs in the mix too. There is a 'Mahonia' there, however, looks just like the barberries....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2022)

Nature Man said:


> What the heck is Wattle? Never heard of it! Chuck


Wattle, what fat people do at Walmart.... Wattle acacia, _Acacia inceana_.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> Wattle, what fat people do a Walmart.... Wattle acacia, _Acacia inceana_.


Thanks! Could only use one icon! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 2, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> So does anyone recognized wood they supplied? Want to thank Eric, Frank, Barb, Cody, Byron, Andy, Mike and Laith for helping me add these beauties to the reference collection.
> 
> Pictured from top left to right, are 1.'Blistered white oak, 2. Curly Sassafras, 3. Snakewood, 4. 1/4 sawn Spiraled acacia, 5. Orange Jasmine, 6. Bog white oak (Monmouth NJ), 7. Wattle, 8. Pink flame wood
> Middle row: 9. 1/4 White oak, 10. Leland cypress, 11. Quaking Aspen burl, 12. flat sawn Spiraled acacia, 13. Coffinwood, 14. Celery top pine, 15. Sindora burl, 16. Houn pine
> ...


Thought I recognized a cypress. Didn't really know whose though. I doubt it is the only or even a notable softwood in your collection as it is a hybrid and rarely seen as lumber.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 2, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Thought I recognized a cypress. Didn't really know whose though. I doubt it is the only or even a notable softwood in your collection as it is a hybrid and rarely seen as lumber.


You had sent a few chunks, but the others fell short of being 1/4 sawn. So not sure what I'll make, likely be used carving. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 2, 2022)

Mr. Peet said:


> You had sent a few chunks, but the others fell short of being 1/4 sawn. So not sure what I'll make, likely be used carving. Thank you.



I was just looking at some more of my stumps this afternoon. Will see if this turns into a piece or two of quarter sawn . Hopefully I can find a piece amongst these 45 or so stumps.

If one of those creatures falls out at true quarter, I will take a picture before threatening the postal service with an opportunity to lose something else.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hokie (Apr 7, 2022)

@Mr. Peet , did you ever turn that black and white ebony bowl blank of mine into quarter and flat sawn samples like you planned?


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 7, 2022)

hokie said:


> @Mr. Peet , did you ever turn that black and white ebony bowl blank of mine into quarter and flat sawn samples like you planned?


No, it would work for a flat sawn sample, but was not big enough to get a 1/4 sawn sample from. So as of right now, still in the blank form. When I get to it, I hope to tag you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------

